# What color am I?!



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I believe him to be a dunskin. They weren't recognized as an actual color until recent years (in the old days in my area, they would have just been called a yellow dun). 

He's a cute looking guy and I'll bet he'll be quite a looker when you get some more meat on him.


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

That's what I'm thinking too. Now when I'm looking on the IBHA website, they don't mention that color as eligible. So I wonder if I can color register him?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

You would register him as dun, I would assume, with the IBHA because he has the dun gene. You could contact them too and ask. I know there are dunskin registered with the IBHA (SBR Formula One, for example), but I don't know what as.


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks  Husband has no reason for him to be registered, but my new paint is, so I thought I'd be nice and get Hondo some 'papers' lol


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

I looked up pictures of SBR Formula One, and he matches, just darker! Good find!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I love SBR Formula One. 

Hondo will look fantastic when he has some more weight on him!


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Its a waiting game! He's a quararab, so he'll fill out some, but won't have the butt my QH has  But thats ok.  I can't wait!!!! I have no patience! We also have a b/w paint, as well, that is gaining weight.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree on Dunskin. Look forward to seeing pics as he fills out! 

Love the name  My heart horse is named Hondo.


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks MH. He came with that name, the other one I did change. Husband liked Hondo, so it stuck. Can't wait for some more weight!


----------



## ThoroughbredLover (Sep 11, 2011)

I would say a honeybay or a dunskin by the looks of it.  He's adorable!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

He's a dun, not golden enough for buckskin dun (dunskin if you prefer). You could have him tested, but I'd put money on dun. Do you know the color of his parents?


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

No, I just got him from a family friend. All I know is he is a quararab. Hes very goldish red in the sun. Can buckskins have dorsal strips?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Some buckskins (without the dun gene) do have dorsal stripes, but they are a result of countershading. They are never as dark and prominant as one with the dun gene.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Then I feel even more sure he's a dun, pics in the sun may help, but buckskins are not red. No a buckskin will not have a true dorsal stripe, but they can have counter shading that can mimic one.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

The shine on him is more golden than red. My buckskin gets dark like that, especially when she sheds out in the spring. 

This horse is a dark dunskin too:


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

That horse looks a lot like him, he is just a bit more red
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you have a picture of him standing in sunlight? Those pictures are in shadow, which is making him look darker than I think he actually is.


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

I will see. Im on my phone atm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> The shine on him is more golden than red. My buckskin gets dark like that, especially when she sheds out in the spring.
> 
> This horse is a dark dunskin too:


And that horse does look like a buckskin dun!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

My horse Dusty is a sooty buckskin/dun he has a few markings on his legs but his dorsal stripe changes as far as level of darkness he's kind of like someone with hazel eyes always changing colors, some days it will be a dark chocolate to black color and others a lighter chocolate color.


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> My horse Dusty is a sooty buckskin/dun he has a few markings on his legs but his dorsal stripe changes as far as level of darkness he's kind of like someone with hazel eyes always changing colors, some days it will be a dark chocolate to black color and others a lighter chocolate color.


So when u introduce him as 'this is my x qh dusty', what color do u say?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Idlepastures said:


> So when u introduce him as 'this is my x qh dusty', what color do u say?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



LOL I've always just said dun course my husband calls him a mule it really depends on the weather and the time of year when its sunny out he has this yellowish color going but if its cloudy he has some yellow ticked chocolate to black thing going on if you dont know this you'd think he was two different horses.


----------

